# Trueborn and Bloodbrides?



## Bloodcuddler of Khorne (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm just wondering... with all the other cool elite choices in the new Dark Eldar codex, what's the appeal? Is it just an issue of model availability, or is there an actual tactical reason.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

The totally kick ass awesome wargear options they can take, Trueborn are basically the 5x melta gun toting chosen of the dark eldar (with 2 attacks basic) and the blood brides are the same as wyches but able to take wych weapons for every 3 models in the unit (2 attacks basic)

Bloodbrides are especially cool for having 5 models in a max size unit appearing from a WWP and 5 of the models on the charge having 4 + D6 Attacks each. (2 basic, 1 for charging, and D6 + 1 for Wych weapon)

Or any of the other wyche weapons in fact! 

True born unit maxed with Blasters, splinter cannons you name it! Dont knock em till you read their entry, i think they will be just as popular to use as other elite units.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

I think we will see a lot of trueborn use, especially in mechanized DE armies. 5 trueborn with 4 blasters in a venom makes for a highly effective highly mobile unit, able to move 12" and fire 4 lances 18" and then shoot 12 poisoned shots at a different unit. That's a whole lotta dakka.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

effigy22 said:


> Dont knock em till you read their entry, i think they will be just as popular to use as other elite units.


Who here in this thread is knocking them? Certainly not you, and the OP has only asked whats the upside to them, from the perspective of someone who has no idea good or bad.

Counter the shunning when it actually happens, not before.


From the sound of things though, my elite choices might be a bit of a fight between these two and incubi. Should be interesting.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

the DE have ALOT of elite choices, its going to be hard to choose them. I might do some trueborns though, if I want more dakka.


----------



## Bloodcuddler of Khorne (Mar 22, 2010)

Ah ok, that makes sense. All I saw was the similar statline and the same upgrade options, didn't notice that they could take a lot more of them. I'll probably mostly go with grotesques or incubi most of the time still, but trueborn sound pretty cool for smaller games, or if I need the blasters. Of course I could do one grotesques, one incubi and one trueborn.... hmm...

anyway, thanks!

EDIT: I can't remember, are mandrakes elites or fast? I think elites, but I'm not 100% sure


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

the only sub-par elites.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I think the Trueborn have thier purpoes the biggest downfall of them is 3 things -

1) They seem most effective in small special weapon squads, this can be bad as you are paying a high price for only 5 models that I repeat are NOT a Space Marine/Varien., I'm not saying this is bad it's just weak armour and lots of special weapons tend to make the enemy go oh look easy KP's or (sarcastically) I wonder which unit should die first (more sarcastically if they are a guard or BA razor spam player).

2) become more points when put in Venom and upgraded - Yes it has a 5+ Invul save...and so does alot of things these days, it's no big deal and with an armour value of 10 plenty of weapons can take it down meaning you have had your warriors dieing from an exploding vehicle or they are now pinned and helpless or about to CC'd

3) They are taking away from your massive CC units, yes beastmasters and beasts are in FA slots but thye are massed (non power weapon) attacks meaning you are loosing out on those things we call Incubi and the more attacks less power glowing Bloodbirdes who can pump out a very good amount of CC attacks like the beasts.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

darkreever said:


> From the sound of things though, my elite choices might be a bit of a fight between these two and incubi. Should be interesting.


I'm with darkreever on this one. For 25 points more then two Oblits I can get 5x Trueborn w/ 2x DL and a Venom w/ 2x SC. I think it is a fair price since I can just drop the Trueborn in cover and use them as a sniping team while running around with my Venom.

But frankly, Incubi are so scary its not even funny. Check out what they do to a squad of Marines <here>.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

And that's before the whole additional attacks thing, those are nasty!


----------



## Malgron (Jan 6, 2010)

My poor Plague Marines will be molested by those jerks.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Nothing but incubi for me and my elite Choices I'm afraid.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Malgron said:


> My poor Plague Marines will be molested by those jerks.


Yes, yes they will. But they'll probably enjoy it so you don't have to be too worried.


----------



## Bloodcuddler of Khorne (Mar 22, 2010)

Orochi said:


> Nothing but incubi for me and my elite Choices I'm afraid.


I was thinking one unit of Grotesques and two units of Incubi, all three with a Haemonculus with them. But for mech-heavy games I'm tempted to switch one incubi squad for blaster trueborn now.


----------



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

Out of the 20 or so regular players at my LGS, only 3 run non-mech lists. So I'm definately running 2 units of 5 Trueborn, 1 with 4 Blasters to zip around hunting, and the other with 2 Dark Lances, camped out in some cover while their Venom zips around whittling units down for my Hellions/Wyches/Incubi. Now to dig up some Eldar Vypers to convert to Venoms.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

You see I like Trueborn they are great -they lookm awesome on paper and will perform well in the game, they are just one of those units you know will.

The problem I have with them is not this, it's that they take away from the Big CC hitters in the army - sure you can take a squad or 2 but then you have to rely on the weaker (though scoring) version of Wyches - Wracks whilst can be troops you must take a Haemonculi (though I don't see why you wouldn't) but Wracks are more tarpit than a "I can wipe you out in CC". 
Which leaves you with Hellions(still good not great -the main thing I see people doing is using them pull out IC's), remember Hellions are only S4 when they charge if I had a unit of 10 marines in range I'd shoot bolt pistols and then charge so you can barely damage me.

And Lastly Beasts - they are fast moving (check), they do get alot of attacks (check) they can be rending (check), they cost alot of points (Ba-bow), they don't benefit from Power from Pain (ba-bow).

As said they are great but I would never take more than 1 squad


----------



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't think they away from the CC heavy hitters. I think once opposing armies see what the Trueborn are capable of, they will be forced to deal with them as the viable threat they are. While DE do have some heavy hitters, I don't think we're an army designed for one unit to last in combat for too long. So to me the Trueborn provide some nice anti infantry(with their Venoms, as I'm using them) firepower to help whittle down that squad that I plan on assaulting with another unit. I think the entire DE Codex is built on the concept of units really needing to support each other.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Blackyujiro said:


> I don't think they away from the CC heavy hitters. I think once opposing armies see what the Trueborn are capable of, they will be forced to deal with them as the viable threat they are. While DE do have some heavy hitters, I don't think we're an army designed for one unit to last in combat for too long. So to me the Trueborn provide some nice anti infantry(with their Venoms, as I'm using them) firepower to help whittle down that squad that I plan on assaulting with another unit. I think the entire DE Codex is built on the concept of units really needing to support each other.


I'm nt saying a unit should be able to stand alone, but people writing lists with 3 units of trueborn are going to be severely lacking in the CC department, which in 5th CC can be a very devestating phase. 

DE units weren't meant to stay in CC - Wyches were designed for this, add in the ability to have FNP and makes it more so. Add in the fact that combat works out with negative LD tests taken depending on how much you beat them by Wyches are a unit you can't not take unless you go say Incubi or Harelquins


----------

